# Compressor struggling to restart



## BenB (Nov 20, 2020)

Hello, I have an A.C.P. (Jacksonville, Florida) air compressor that’s 30 years old with an 80 gallon tank, 2 of Challenge Air (FS Curtis) E-23 pumps, 2 of Baldor 1HP 3-Phase 240 volt motors, 2 of Furnas 69M B6Y Pressure (cutoff) Controls, 2 of Furnas 14BP32AA71 Non-reversing motor starters, and a Furnas 47AB10BG Alternator (Alternating Relay). When either of the pumps is working separately (other pump belts removed) both work fine. But when both are working together they work fine from 0 psi (to 100 psi cutoff) but when starting up from 65 psi they both start and stop (turn a fraction of a rotation, stop, hesitate, try again) and the motor starters clack like a machine gun. 

Also, when running on one pump it will go for days or weeks OK then stop (not restart). If I cycle the power off and back on it starts and runs again (for days or weeks).

What do you suggest? Thanks VERY much for your help.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check the run caps
click here for the test tools page the supco cap tester is on that page
make sure the voltage rating is right on the caps...
sometimes they are out of spec over time...
disconnect and lock out the power first!!
make sure to discharge the caps before working on them!


----------



## BenB (Nov 20, 2020)

iowagold said:


> check the run caps
> click here for the test tools page the supco cap tester is on that page
> make sure the voltage rating is right on the caps...
> sometimes they are out of spec over time...
> ...


My system has 2 of Baldor M3116T 1HP 240 volt 3-Phase motors, each with a 
Furnas 14BP32AA71 Non-reversing motor starter. I don't think they have run capacitors. Thank you


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap some pix of the setup


----------



## BenB (Nov 20, 2020)

Attached are pictures of: The compressor system (with belts off of one pump); the 2 Pressure controls; the 2 Motor starters and the Alternator. Thank you.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

make sure the clocking of the 3 phase is right, use a rotation meter / indicator.
also check that the points are working right in the contactors in the start box.


----------



## BenB (Nov 20, 2020)

Thank you Iowagold. Can you say a little more about the "points are working right"? How does this work and what should I look for? Thank you, Ben


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

it is in the motor starters.


----------

